# My Aquabid Wants



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

So this is my current want lol


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind this guy either


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that male is superb. The females aren't too shabby, either!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG your picks are Fabulous! <3 I'd take that boy in a heartbeat if I could! >n<


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

My want: 


















There was an awesome orange and black one a couple days ago but now I cant find it


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

My want:









She and Stamps (my avatar picture fishie hmpk) would make MARVELOUS babies. :lol:


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

@ jrad- I LOOOOOVE dragons 

@Tshuei - omg they would be gorgeous together!!! You should get her and make babies! lol  I'm an enabler lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> She and Stamps (my avatar picture fishie hmpk) would make MARVELOUS babies. :lol:


thats is a MUST.. there's no way around it. you have to.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1292134803.jpg


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgfwbettashm&1292134803


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1292134803.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgfwbettashm&1292134803


I really like this guy!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

What exactly is a "Dragon"? Does it mean the fish has black edging around its scales? If so, my VT qualifies.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm working towards a sorority/breeding stock now, so these are my AB wants!

Gold CT









Butterfly breeder HM









I only buy fish already in the US... they tend to survive longer!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I wouldn't mind this guy either


 If I would post my wants he would be in my list for sure!;-)


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> @ jrad- I LOOOOOVE dragons


Yeah idk waht the other one i saw was but it was all black with like yellow flare on the tail and top fins. Was so awesome i went to bid and was gone :'(


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I used to have a male Lavender like that. The only thing is he ate bread I fed him......back then I didn't know and he got bloated and died in flare mode no fuzzyes or anything and without his gills flaring. I was very very sad. 

The only different two things was he was like purpler on his body and had a white ended mouth he was so cute.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

OMFGGGGGG NEED


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> What exactly is a "Dragon"? Does it mean the fish has black edging around its scales? If so, my VT qualifies.


A dragon is a fish with a base color, for example, black, with white coating over it.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

omg. Jaw dropped to floor.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

jrad4real said:


> omg. Jaw dropped to floor.


Wow. I really like dalmation and koi patterned bettas... SO gorgeous!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> What exactly is a "Dragon"? Does it mean the fish has black edging around its scales? If so, my VT qualifies.


dragons have thicker scales. they look they are wearing an armour. has nothing to do with the fish's color although he needs to be wearing a mask too. like this;











shinybetta said:


> A dragon is a fish with a base color, for example, black, with white coating over it.


that is the most vague descrption of a dragon i've ever heard....


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Wow. I really like dalmation and koi patterned bettas... SO gorgeous!


If I had 80 bucks that would be shipping to me tomorrow!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I have a couple...or a few lol...

View attachment 20691


View attachment 20692


View attachment 20693


View attachment 20694


View attachment 20695


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you buy them don't use Linda Olson..when I pick up my fish I'll steal them!!!! Lol.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

I may buy that yellow one


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

jrad4real said:


> I may buy that yellow one


You should, then pic spam this thread


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm tryin haha I gotta wait and see on fundz


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am probably gonna get this guy to add to my marble breeders!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I am probably gonna get this guy to add to my marble breeders!


I love the blue specks on the body!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are a few of my if i had the money I would get them picks!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL! That last one looks like it has a crazy eye. =D


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

"drool, drool" They're beautiful!!!


----------

